# Our home away from home



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2013)

This is our camper that we stay in from May till October. Nice, cozy little place in a small resort town called Sylvan Beach. Winter population 600. Summer population, lots....Right now I do all of my postings from here in that slide out. I'm waving:sentimental::sentimental:

My wife helps out in the office which helps on the bills and I work three days a week at a store that sells gas, some groceries,Deli and propane. My job is mostly filling the propane tanks and keeping gas islands clean.

it is a fun place to spend a few hours a week and keeps me busy, although the body is saying "not too many more years of this my friend."

i get to meet some wonderful folks at the propane shack and all kinds of conversations take place. By the way, we have fixed the world's problems several times.

But, even though the mind is still in the twenties, the bod says otherwise. Knees and back and I'm sure a lot of you folks know what I am talking about.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 9, 2013)

Very nice, Pappy...sounds like a nice, fulfilling lifestyle you have going there.  I hope you are able to maintain for many years to come


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2013)

It looks so peaceful and happy!  Enjoy!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

Good ol' #32! 

That's looks great, and it looks like the kind of set-up I'd be happy with. Heck, you could wall-off the slider, stick a doggie-door in it and I'd be happy! layful:

Amazing how often world problems are solved over a propane regulator, isn't it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like a nice cozy home there Pappy! :coolthumb:  We use 2 20 lb. tanks of propane, and we definitely prefer for them to be filled by hand, as the exchange tank system they have in some places will only put in 15-17 lbs. in a 20 lb. tank.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2013)

We do not weigh tanks anymore. With the OPD system (overfill prevention device) we use a meter and tank shuts itself off when full. A 20# tank holds 4.5 gallons, 30# 7.2 gals., 40# 10.2 gal., and the big 100 # holds 23 gals. We only charge for amt. pumped. Some places have a flat rate and this can be a total ripoff. Lots of folks don't realize propane is a liquid until it hits the air which can be explained by someone smarter than me. Also, very, very flammable. In NYS, tanks must be inspected every 12 years and recertified as ok to fill.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Rider.....we are in a 70 site campground where everyone is seasonal and is very quiet during the week. Weekends and holidays the place comes alive. The back of the campground is bordered by the Erie, or barge canal which cuts through NYS and connects with the Hudson River, with branches leading to many destinations, St. Lawrence River being the most well known. Back in the 1800's, it was dug by hand and was known as Clinton's Follies. Now a major waterway.

where we are located, it is known as Sylvan Beach, or where the canal goes into Oneida Lake. Everything around this area has mostly Indian names. We do have a very nice beach area and a old time amusement park that has been here a long time.

Years ago, about the only way to get here was by train. So mostly only the wealthy folks came and stayed. Of course the automobile changed that and now open to all kinds, good and not so good. Lots of activities going on in summer and in the winter time it shrinks to 600 or so.

And that folks is today's history lesson.  I do tend to ramble on, so if I am boring anyone, please let me know. I love to Reminisce. I find the older I get, the more fun it is to recall the "olde" days.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2013)

The Oneida Indians, the Turtle Clan, now operate the Turning Stone Casino in Verona, NY. A beautiful casino that started with a bingo hall and has grown to several hotels, beautiful golf courses and a multitude of other ideas. They also own several Saveon gas stations of which I work for on weekends. Tiger Woods has played their course and will be back again this year.

Going way back in time, the Chenango Canal, barges pulled by horse teams, ran north and south from Syracuse to Binghamton. Very narrow and you can still see some of the locks. It ran through my hometown, Norwich, and supplied many a factory with their goods. Hundreds of hotels dotted the canal pathway and one still stands outside of Norwich called the Halfway House.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 12, 2013)

I heard that the Ghost Hunters team (TAP) visited the amusement park several months ago and found "significant activity" there. 

Pappy, do you ever hang out at the Crazy Clam? 

We had an Oneida Avenue leading into Woodland Avenue, the street I grew up on in Yonkers. No long-houses on it, though ...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I heard that the Ghost Hunters team (TAP) visited the amusement park several months ago and found "significant activity" there.
> 
> Pappy, do you ever hang out at the Crazy Clam?
> 
> We had an Oneida Avenue leading into Woodland Avenue, the street I grew up on in Yonkers. No long-houses on it, though ...



Never been to the Clam, more of a bikers hangout now, but ate at Yesterday's Royal where the Ghost Hunters were. The waitress, owner, was showing us some of the "hot" spots. I Like the balcony door opening and closing by itself.  Good food and friendly but very old hotel.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 12, 2013)

That sure looks like a fine place you have there, Pappy! Very happy for sure. So in describing this area you talk about a lot of water. Does anyone use boats to get around?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> That sure looks like a fine place you have there, Pappy! Very happy for sure. So in describing this area you talk about a lot of water. Does anyone use boats to get around?



i'll let the picture answer your question. Oneida Lake on the left and the canal on the right. This looks like it was speed boat race weekend.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

Pappy said:


> The waitress, was showing us some of the "hot" spots.



I love a waitress who shows me the "hot" spots! (sorry...)


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2013)

Just a little update. This picture was taken from the back of our campgrounds. As you can see, the canal is still in use. The barge is headed toward Oneida Lake and will pick up the canal on the other side of lake.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 30, 2013)

I could enjoy sitting on that bench for hours.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 31, 2013)

It looks like you are leading a double life.

Stick with it as long as possible.

You must meet lots of interesting people.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you Michael. Yes, I do meet some great people and enjoy both places. We have been doing this for 14 years now, but it is getting so expensive for gas and motels, that I think we will be staying in Florida year round soon. Besides, this old bod isn't working quite right anymore, even though my mind is young and I want to go as long as I can.

my Dad worked until he was 85. Delivered newspapers in his van. He is now 97 and lives with my sister in Kentucky.


----------

